# Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Da der alte Pappschuber zu teuer wurde und einer einfachen Papierhülle weichen musste, der Großteil in einer anderen Umfrage allerdings geantwortet hat, dass sie die alte Hülle gerne wieder haben würden, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob ihr bereit wärt, euch diese Hülle etwas kosten zu lassen.

Eigene Meinung:


Spoiler



Also ich bin ganz entschieden für die alte Hülle und wäre auch bereit  dafür zu zahlen. 5,30€ sind eh ein krummer und wirklich eigenartiger  Betrag. Macht doch 5,50€ daraus. Dafür bekommen wir die Papphülle wieder  und 
A: die Redaktion ne neue Kaffemaschine, 
B: das Team ne Schulung wie man den Mikrofonpegel richtig wählt, 
C: die Benchmarkfraktion ein extra Budget für zusätzliche Spiele-Kopien,  um in Zukunft weitere tolle Multiplayertests machen zu können, 
D: PCGH ein Budget für gelegentliche extra Gimmicks im Heft oder 
E: wir alle einen zeitlichen Puffer vor weiteren irgendwann notwendigen Preiserhöhungen.






€: Link zur vorhergehenden Umfrage eingefügt und zum Post, indem Thilo begründet, warum einfach nur der Wunsch nach der alten Hülle diese nicht wiederbringen wird, sowie eigene Meinung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Also ich würde duchaus für die DVD-Box mehr bezahlen. Aber es sollte sich natürlich im Rahmen halten.
Aber wo steht, dass Spiele jetzt nicht mehr in einer DVD-Hülle kommen? Ich habe das wohl verpasst... 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Ich habe es bemerkt...


----------



## Cleriker (7. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du sie schon erwähnst, dann verlinke doch bitte die andere Umfrage auch hier im Startpost. Deine stützt sich ja schließlich auf das Ergebnis der anderen und bildet die Info-Quelle.

Deinen Gedankengang wie du z.b. die mögliche Summe aufschlüsselst (hast du im anderen thread ganz gut gemacht), solltest du auch hier einfügen. Im Moment hat man beim lesen das Gefühl einen Freifahrtschein für irgendeine Summe zu geben. Ich hatte erst gar kein Bedürfnis in die Umfrage zu schauen.

PS.: mit der app sieht man die Auswahl erst durch einen weiteren klick.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Und wie stellst du dir das bei den Leuten mit laufenden Abo vor?


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Außerdem sehe ich online Umfragen zu dem Thema als Quatsch an da nur ein kleiner Teil der Leser dort mitmacht/mitmachen wird.
Nicht jeder Leser schaut (regelmäßig) in den PCGH Print Thread. Nicht jeder Leser schaut (regelmäßig) in den PCGH Foren. Nicht jeder Leser schaut (regelmäßig) auf PCGH.de. Nicht jeder Leser der auf PCGH.de schaut ist auch registrierter Forenuser.

Hier wird eben nur ein kleiner Teil der Käufer abstimmen. Der größte Teil der Käufer wird diesem Thread wohl kaum Beachtung schenken und auch wenn 100e Leser hierbei abstimmen, wäre es nur ein minimaler Leseranteil. Zudem können auch "Spaßvoter" hier abstimmen - Leute die zwar Voten das sie mehr zahlen würden (oder auch nicht), aber eigentlich nur PCGH Online besuchen und keine Zeitschrift kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Bevor ich jetzt hier ja sage und zb 10 Kreuzer mehr als Toleranz ansehe, würde mich doch die mögliche Alternative interessieren die unsere Hausherren anbieten können / würden


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Na, dass unsere Umfrage hier nicht zu 100% repräsentativ ist, ist auch mir klar. Das Ergebnis kann aber in Verbindung mit der anderen Umfrage vielleicht die Redaktion dazu inspirieren das Thema 1. in einem eigenen Artikel zu behandeln und 2. eine eigene repräsentativere Umfrage zu starten.

Zum Thema Preiserhöhung trotz Abo: Preiserhöhungen hat es auch so schon immer mal gegeben. Laufende Abopreise werden nicht nachträglich erhöht, sondern erst zur anstehenden Verlängerung. Wie das genau abläuft, müsstet ihr aber den Verlag fragen 

€: Die "Hausherren" sagen zu dem Wunsch die alte Papphülle einfach so wiederzubekommen(andere verlinkte Umfrage) :


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre nett, es gebe die Antwortoption "ich will  eine herausnehmbare Klarsichthülle". Das ist nämlich die realistischste  Option, da die Pappe irrsinnig teuer wurde und kein Heft im Hause  Computec die mehr nutzt, sodass es leider ziemlich unrealistisch  ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Bis 5,40 würde ich schon zahlen, bevor ich mich mit der neuen arrangiere......


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Ich habe zwar ein Abo, aber ob ich (theoretisch) in Zukunft für die DVD-Ausgabe 5,30€ zahle, 5,40€, 5,50€ oder gar 6€ ist mir persönlich eigentlich egal. Wir reden hier von ein paar Cent, die weder im Monatsbudget noch im "Jahreshaushalt" auch nur im geringsten Auffallen würden.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Ich hab auch ein Abo..... Aber wenn es noch teurer wird, sprengt das mein monatliches Taschengeldbudget. Ich will/brauch auch noch andere Dinge als PCGH


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Ich weiß nicht, wieviel die Hülle kostet, aber ich denke, dass man das mit 10-20Ct. zusätzlich garantiert stemmen kann. Meinst du ehrlich, dass 20Cent im Monat (Im Abo also etwa 2€ mehr im Jahr) ernsthaft auffallen? Ich nehme einfach mal die 20Cent an. Warum? Auf Nummer sicher gehen und zu zeigen, dass selbst der Wert eigentlich lächerlich ist 

20Cent=1-2 Haribo Gummitierchen / 1Maoam-Würfel / 1/3-Packung Kaugummi / 1/2 Tafel Billigschokolade / 1/3 Briefmarke / 1/2 Brötchen / 3/4 einer Zigarette / 2/5 eines Klobesuches

PS: Ein Abo kann man sich auch schenken lassen, wenn man die geschätzten fiktiven 2€ mehr im Jahr nicht aufbringen kann


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieviel die Hülle kostet, aber ich denke, dass man das mit 10-20Ct. zusätzlich garantiert stemmen kann. Meinst du ehrlich, dass 20Cent im Monat (Im Abo also etwa 2€ mehr im Jahr) ernsthaft auffallen? Ich nehme einfach mal die 20Cent an. Warum? Auf Nummer sicher gehen und zu zeigen, dass selbst der Wert eigentlich lächerlich ist
> 
> 20Cent=1-2 Haribo Gummitierchen / 1Maoam-Würfel / 1/3-Packung Kaugummi / 1/2 Tafel Billigschokolade / 1/3 Briefmarke / 1/2 Brötchen / 3/4 einer Zigarette / 2/5 eines Klobesuches
> 
> PS: Ein Abo kann man sich auch schenken lassen, wenn man die geschätzten fiktiven 2€ mehr im Jahr nicht aufbringen kann


 Ja, aber es wird ja nicht nur PCGH teurer  Und auf Dauer kann ich mir das einfach nicht leisten


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Noch ist das ja nichts weiter, als ein Vorschlag meinerseits. Also immer mit der Ruhe. Und wenn alles teurer wird, solltest du auch mal nach ner kleinen Taschengelderhöhung fragen. Ich denke, dass du eine Erhöhung um etwaige 10-20 Cent im Monat garantiert bei deinen Eltern durch bekommst. Wenn nicht, schon mal an Pfandflaschen gedacht? Du musst nur eine Einwegpfandflasche im Monat (mehr) wegbringen und machst sogar Gewinn dabei


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Noch ist das ja nichts weiter, als ein Vorschlag meinerseits. Also immer mit der Ruhe. Und wenn alles teurer wird, solltest du auch mal nach ner kleinen Taschengelderhöhung fragen. Ich denke, dass du eine Erhöhung um etwaige 10-20 Cent im Monat garantiert bei deinen Eltern durch bekommst. Wenn nicht, schon mal an Pfandflaschen gedacht? Du musst nur eine Einwegpfandflasche im Monat (mehr) wegbringen und machst sogar Gewinn dabei



Der Vorschlag is ja gut. Aber um meine Kosten alle zu decken, bräuchte ich mehr als 10-20ct. Mir gehen die Rücklagen langsam aus


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Auch wenn es jetzt arg OT wird, aber dafür gibt es Nebenjobs... auch für Schüler, Azubis und Studenten


----------



## Brez$$z (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

Klar war das Pappteil besser als diese "abintothemülleimer" hülle, aber mehr zahlen als vorher 
wo ich die papphülle auch bekommen hab möchte ich nicht. Würd mich interessieren was diese
Papphülle an "Mehrkosten" veruhrsacht, hab da keine ahnung was das kosten tut.


----------



## BikeRider (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*

[x] lehne ich strickt ab und arrangiere mich lieber mit der neuen Hülle. Aber dann bitte ein Cover (mit vor und Rückseite) zum ausdrucken.


----------



## hsv2012 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wärt ihr bereit für die alte DVD-Hülle mehr zu zahlen?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> [x] lehne ich strickt ab und arrangiere mich lieber mit der neuen Hülle. Aber dann bitte ein Cover (mit vor und Rückseite) zum ausdrucken.


die Variante mit selber ausdrucken ist mit Sicherheit TEURER. (Drucker reinigen sich ja erst mal selber.....) also 20 cent teurer wäre noch OK! aber dann bitte wie es bis 12/2004 war Pappcover und bedruckte DVD. Hoffe das die Leser auch erst genommen werden, habe alle Heftausgaben ab 08/2001 (Abo seit 06/2004)


----------

